# Finally test drove the trailer with the horses!



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It will get easier, but good to always be aware that your "babies" are back there. I've seen some people really slam the horses around. I'm a little nervous to move my horses, as it is a 5-6 hour trip w/a trailer, but once they are "home" we can all relax a lot.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats i remember when i got my trailer in august and took 2 of my horses out. i was terrified. my dad had me practicing for a weeks without animals backing up, going straight, and turning lol. when it finally came to driving them around oh lord was i a nervous reck. thankfully my dad is a very calm person and really helped me learn to do things right.  my horses enjoyed there little road trip  but he said clean up was my job


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Letagirlshowu! I remember my first time trailering my horses. Took me twice as long as it should have, but we arrived safely and the horses were fine. Phew!

While I'm still a bit nervous, it's only for the idiot drivers that will wait and then pull out in front of me! :shock:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You'll get used it if you haul enough. Doesn't really take long, I have been hauling for decades but just got a brand new trailer this spring, took me twice to figure out how to back it, surprised me, I was quite good at it. You keep with it and it will be no big deal.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I cannot express enough having foresight when driving. There will always be an idiot like walkamile said pulling out in front of you. I have always said that when our youth take driving lessons they should have to learn to tow some type of trailer so they can understand when they get their license what is entailed when towing.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

goneriding said:


> I cannot express enough having foresight when driving. There will always be an idiot like walkamile said pulling out in front of you. I have always said that when our youth take driving lessons they should have to learn to tow some type of trailer so they can understand when they get their license what is entailed when towing.


That and take a couple ride alongs with a truck driver.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

You are a huge inspiration to me! I'm still a nervous wreck driving around with an EMPTY trailer. However, I am determined to tow that horse by spring though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't even tried trailering.. the idea freaks the hecklefish out of me! So good on you, missy! And congrats on the successful but short n' sweet trip round town


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I LOVE being able to trailer my horse, makes it so much easier than having to find someone to haul me whenever I want to go someplace other than the barn.


----------

